# received 'redundancy at risk' letter at work



## binka (Nov 2, 2011)

4 of us in the office one of us will lose our job. we know who it is because a 'skill and abilities scoring matrix' has been included and the scores were 6,4,2 and 1 (i got 2) the person who got 1 is definitely going to be made redundant because we heard the managers discussing it in one of the offices anyway.

it says at the bottom of the letter that 'we will meet again' tomorrow morning to discuss this further.

now to make things interesting i applied for another job a couple of weeks ago, have had 2 interviews and am going to hear either tomorrow afternoon or friday morning whether i got it.

obviously the person being made redundent is going to be told about it tomorrow morning (he already knows anyway), however if i am offered this other job (which is miles better and pays about 40% more than i get now) would it be too late at that point to volunteer for redundancy?

if i get redundancy not only do i only have to do 2 weeks notice not 4 i also get a nice payout aswell however im not sure if by that point the decision on who is made redundant is final. anyone have any idea on this?


----------



## MBV (Nov 2, 2011)

I would wait to see if you get the job offer in writing and take it from there.


----------



## binka (Nov 2, 2011)

maybe im hoping for too much by wanting a new better paid job and to have the opportunity to get paid to leave my current job whilst also halving my notice period. bunch of wankers my current employer anyway, it was only a week ago my general manager was banging on about big plans for the company to spend more money on staff so we can improve service levels and keep more of our clients


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 2, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you getting the new job


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 3, 2011)

Any news? Hope it was good


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 3, 2011)

If you leave, there will be no need for a redundancy and so they will not want to pay you redundancy pay. Good luck with the new job application.


----------



## Geri (Nov 3, 2011)

This happened at work last year - they went through this big selection process and decided to make one person redundant (let's call her X) then Y found another job and left, so her redundancy was cancelled. Until this year, when they did it again and made her redundant a few weeks ago.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm wondering about this kind of thing, as I'm likely to be made redundant when I return from maternity leave (they've told me they'll wait until I'm ready to return to put my role under review, but unless someone leaves who I could replace, I can't see there being a job for me). As such, I'm going to start looking for another job early next year, as I expect it would take a while to find something. But I'm wondering what happens if it looks like I might have a new job being offered just when I'm about to be made redundant... can I play things in such a way that I can get the payout and the new job potentially?

That would be helpful because no way will I get a job that will pay enough to cover x2 childcare costs until my daughter starts school in September!


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 8, 2011)

well a few years ago I managed to get made redundant from one job, with a good payoff and gardening leave. At the same time I had lined up a new job - a much better one ! - and did all the pre-new job stuff whilst being paid by the old employer (who never knew of the next job) ..... then went straight to the new place.


----------

